# LBI, barnegat bay?????



## waterweasle (Jul 30, 2003)

going to the area for a few days in the first week of august, whats hot for fishing, hopefully renting a skiff or bigger if I can, any good tips on whats hot and running?
thanks
STan


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings waterweasle!

Fluke in the back bay with some (very few) weaks. Night blues on the party boats. Some nice fluke can be caught off the rocks at the lighthouse on out. An occasional striper in the surf on clams (fishing before dawn.) Small blues can show up anywhere, anytime. Last couple of weeks have been "funny" because of "thermal inversions" that keep dropping ocean temp 10 degrees. Check with the bait&tackles -- tell them you're down for two weeks and that if they put you on fish, you'll be back (never let a B&T owner know you're only in for the weekend!)


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Kingfish in the surf-small hook top and bottom rig with
a small piece of bloodworm for bait.
Just as good, if not better than fluke for eating.
Gord4862


----------

